# The plan for when the envelope arrives....



## dkent (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, so the deal at my house is that when the envelope arrives, my wife will open and read the results. If I pass, she is to call me at work with the good news. Then we go out drinkin. If I fail, she is to NOT call, and I'll find out when I get home. Then we go out drinkin.

D


----------



## jfusilloPE (Jun 13, 2007)

dkent said:


> Ok, so the deal at my house is that when the envelope arrives, my wife will open and read the results. If I pass, she is to call me at work with the good news. Then we go out drinkin. If I fail, she is to NOT call, and I'll find out when I get home. Then we go out drinkin.
> D


I really like the drinkin' part.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 13, 2007)

my plan is a little different.....of Course, I'm waiting on a different envelope, I'm waiting on the envelope that says whether or not they'll let me take the @$%@#$^#$%^#$%^#$%^#%^ exam for a 4th time in October. I still might adopt the last part of your plan though, and go out drinking! In fact, I'm wanting to do that right now! :multiplespotting:


----------



## WR/ENV_Instructor (Jun 13, 2007)

My plan is to hold it up to the kitchen light first. If I don't like what it looks like, I might wait a few days to open it.


----------



## Raanne (Jun 13, 2007)

My plan: run to the mailbox every day as soon as I get home. If its in there, open it, right away, next to the mailbox. (i'm not even gonna bother going inside).

Then drinking will commence regardless of the results. celebratory or consolatory, either way, there will be quite a few adult beverages involved.

At some point, i will have to call my friends / family and let them know. If i pass, it will be immediate calling. if i fail, i might just shoot off an email the next day. i really haven't planned it past the drinking part.  :multiplespotting:


----------



## jroyce (Jun 13, 2007)

dkent said:


> Ok, so the deal at my house is that when the envelope arrives, my wife will open and read the results. If I pass, she is to call me at work with the good news. Then we go out drinkin. If I fail, she is to NOT call, and I'll find out when I get home. Then we go out drinkin.
> D



This is almost my plan exactly. I'm starting to think I might just do the drinking part even if the envelope doesn't arrive cause I'm tired of waiting. :multiplespotting:


----------



## maryannette (Jun 13, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> my plan is a little different.....of Course, I'm waiting on a different envelope, I'm waiting on the envelope that says whether or not they'll let me take the @$%@#$^#$%^#$%^#$%^#%^ exam for a 4th time in October. I still might adopt the last part of your plan though, and go out drinking! In fact, I'm wanting to do that right now! :multiplespotting:


NC let me take it a 4th time. I hope I don't have to justify a 5th time.


----------



## jfc (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm hoping that IL updates their online database in a timely fashion, so that I know what the letter says before I see it in the box...


----------



## PEPG (Jun 13, 2007)

jfc said:


> I'm hoping that IL updates their online database in a timely fashion, so that I know what the letter says before I see it in the box...


I have asked my wife not to call me at work when the envelope arrives. I don't want her to try to see the score, determine how many sheets are in the envelope, hold it up to light - nothing. If she has any inkling of what is in the envelope, I will be able to tell as soon as I walk in. That will just ruin for me.

Hopefully, my State Board website willl have already posted my license number if I passed.


----------



## lev280 (Jun 13, 2007)

Since I am checking the TX board's website every day (OK maybe twice a day) I don't think I am waiting for the letter as much. Unless they send the letter out before updating their website. In that case...well, I will be surprised when I see the letter in the mail....However, in TX you don't have to open it to determine pass/fail...Just check for the suffix P.E. next to you name on the envelope...


----------



## Ritchie503 (Jun 13, 2007)

My plan after I get the envlope..

1.) Take a deep breath

2.) Open the envlope

3.) Jump up &amp; down or swear depending on what the letter says

4.) Post the result on EB.com

5.) Go drinking!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## BigBen (Jun 13, 2007)

dkent said:


> Ok, so the deal at my house is that when the envelope arrives, my wife will open and read the results. If I pass, she is to call me at work with the good news. Then we go out drinkin. If I fail, she is to NOT call, and I'll find out when I get home. Then we go out drinkin.
> D


I live by myself. So.... I'll just have to tear the envelope open at the mailbox and see what it says!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

After being through the wait MORE times than I like to admit, I was somewhat subdued. Don't get me wrong, I was VERY anxious, especially after being asked about my results on a DAILY basis starting with the 2nd week after the exam results. :GotPics:

My results from the October 2006 exam showed up on Saturday, December 23rd. I had slept in that morning since it was a long weekend and I wasn't expecting to receive anything. My wife had went out to check the mail and spotted the envelope. She ran into the house, leapt right onto me still sound asleep in the bed. At the time, it felt a lot like 

She was out of breath and the only thing I could make out of the gibberish was ... "thin envelope. Good, right?" :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

Yeah .. this definitely is a rite of passage. How could anyone want to give up on the waiting ??!! ASSED2:

lusone:

JR


----------



## BORICUAZO (Jun 13, 2007)

As I said on another thread:

1. Deep breath: Open the envelope

2. Thank God, Jesus, Buda, Krshna and all those upper level guys for their support.

3. SCREEAMMMM!!!, Jump, Clap my hands, etc..

4. Celebrate with my wife.

5. And, maybe, hit my boss with the passing letter IN HIS FACE!


----------



## ccollet (Jun 14, 2007)

either result means a large cocktail


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 14, 2007)

jroyce said:


> This is almost my plan exactly. I'm starting to think I might just do the drinking part even if the envelope doesn't arrive cause I'm tired of waiting. :multiplespotting:



I'll drink to that! C'mon Jersey!

-Ray


----------



## Monroe (Jun 14, 2007)

Go inside. Poor vodka. Drink vodka. Open envelope. Poor vodka. Drink vodka. Poor vodka. Drink vodka. Poor vodka. Drink vodka.


----------



## JoeFromKS (Jun 14, 2007)

I put an air sickness bag in my mailbox when the results started rolling out this week. Here's my plan...

1. Open mailbox.

2. Take out mail and check for a letter from the state.

3. See letter, take out air sickness bag and insert vomit.

4. Open letter and either sulk into a deep depression or be overcome with relief.

It sucks to know that because I did not pass on my first attempt the odds of me passing have been cut by 50% (based on the pass rates on EECS).


----------



## Tiger (Jun 14, 2007)

:multiplespotting:

Ok, this little smiley guy made me laugh. This has been me every day this week when I get home from work. I'm hoping it will be a different story today.

I am thinking that once I get the letter, either way, my productivity is bound to increase. I can't stop reading this board long enough to get anything done!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2007)

I highly recommend diving into a pool of gin and inhaling deeply. :multiplespotting:


----------



## fredstr01 (Jun 14, 2007)

We were supposed to be working this week?? :multiplespotting:


----------



## lev280 (Jun 14, 2007)

let me assure you that you are not the only one. I have some pretty serious deadlines...but i am afraid i can't help stay away from EB long enough...



Tiger said:


> I am thinking that once I get the letter, either way, my productivity is bound to increase. I can't stop reading this board long enough to get anything done!


----------



## ccollet (Jun 14, 2007)

lev280 said:


> let me assure you that you are not the only one. I have some pretty serious deadlines...but i am afraid i can't help stay away from EB long enough...


yea, between this place and the state's site my day is pretty full.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 14, 2007)

ccollet said:


> yea, between this place and the state's site my day is pretty full.



Ok, this makes me feel better. At least I'm not alone. Oh, look its almost time to head home and check the mailbox!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2007)

EB.com - Ruining productivity since 2006, once engineer at a time.


----------



## AhhCrap (Jun 14, 2007)

I will probably find out while I'm at work since Texas posts the results thru the TBPE website before the letter hits our mailboxes. That being said here is my plan...

*If I pass:*

1. Check my results again just to make sure someones not F**kin' with me.

2. Make a couple laps thru the office hooting and hollering like deranged loony.

3. Continue on out the back door and to my truck and drive to my favorite watering hole.

4. Call my wife, between pulls off a frosty beverage, telling her the news and to let her know where she can find me.

5. Drink

6. Drink

7. Drink

8. Use the facilities.

9. Drink

10. Drink

11. Drink

12. Use the facilities and call my wife at the same time to have her come pick my drunk arse up.

13. Debate on whether or not to pick my phone up which I just dropped into the urinal.

14. Decide to just leave it there and proceed out to wait on my wife to drive me home.

15. Call in sick to work the next day So I can sleep off the hangover.

*If I fail:*

Delete "hooting and hollering like a deranged loony" from No. 2 above and replace with the following:

"crying like a little baby"


----------



## jfc (Jun 14, 2007)

JoeFromKS said:


> It sucks to know that because I did not pass on my first attempt the odds of me passing have been cut by 50% (based on the pass rates on EECS).


I wouldn't think of it like that. The odds of your passing have more to do with your preparation than with national pass rates.

This always reminds me of a class I took in school. The final was optional, the only people who took it were those who hoped to improve their semester grade. The prof warned us, though, that only about 10% of the people who took it actually did improve their grade. I made damn well sure that I had a 100% chance to be in that 10%. (And it was a bear. Microbiology, fill-in-the-blank exam. Stupid Gen Ed requirements...)


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

AhhCrap said:


> 1. Check my results again just to make sure someones not F**kin' with me.


Even though I had the pass letter in my hand, it took weeks for it to sink in that I had passed the exam. :multiplespotting:



AhhCrap said:


> *If I fail:*Delete "hooting and hollering like a deranged loony" from No. 2 above and replace with the following:
> 
> "crying like a little baby"


It will be more like ... replace with




. That is certainly how I felt. The thing to remeber, is if you do have to retake the exam get your rant on and feel bad, but then resolve within yourself that you can do better and WILL do better. :multiplespotting: :th_rockon:

JR


----------



## Dleg (Jun 15, 2007)

I like AhhCrap's plan. Very detailed. :appl:

With organizational skills like that, you must have passed ...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 15, 2007)

I had plans for the day I was going to open my passing letter but when I felt that it was only one single sheet on the envelope, I knew it meant PASS, forgot the plan completely.


----------



## Hockeyfan960 (Jun 15, 2007)

Monroe said:


> Go inside. Poor vodka. Drink vodka. Open envelope. Poor vodka. Drink vodka. Poor vodka. Drink vodka. Poor vodka. Drink vodka.


Have you been drinking already maybe...??? That's not how to spell Pour....!!! or r u just taking hits right from the bottle....say..."poor..poor Vodka...I must drink you now...????"


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 15, 2007)

EB.com - causing OCD in even the most normal engineer two times a year!

I admit, I am checking this site almost hourly praying that I see a thread that says NJ Results are in!

Time to do some work, I'll be back on in a few.

-Ray


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 15, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> EB.com - causing OCD in even the most normal engineer two times a year!
> I admit, I am checking this site almost hourly praying that I see a thread that says NJ Results are in!
> 
> Time to do some work, I'll be back on in a few.
> ...


Big Ray,

Stay cool there my friend. NJ is usually slow( EES state). Program your mind to get the Passing letter the last week of June. If it comes before that consider yourself lucky.

I wish you the best...

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jun 15, 2007)

I believe VA is another EES state. Us poor souls probably have another week or two of waiting :suicide1: .


----------



## Raanne (Jun 15, 2007)

bigray76 said:


> normal engineer


whats that?


----------



## FusionWhite (Jun 15, 2007)

I got my letter the day after Christmas, it was delivered a couple days earlier but I was out of town. Knowing that the results were there was pure torture. I spent all day Christmas planning on how I would handle it. I swung from sitting down and doing it slowly, to tearing it open in the street. In the end I got the mail, brought it in and calmly opened it. BAM passed!


----------



## mgoose77 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have adopted dkent's plan . . . and hopefully I'll have the same outcome. Although, I will do my best to avoid the "Beer Weenie" status . . . :suicide1:


----------

